# 26.5 scale, how low can you go?



## Stachu (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi there fellas,
My new axe is 26.5 inch scale, I just wonder how low i can tune without sacrifice in intonation. I will try it by myself of course, but opinions from more experienced folks are very welcome. I don't want to go lower than F#. cheers mates


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 10, 2014)

I was doing low E at that scale length without too much issue. F# should be no problem, just gotta get strings to compensate.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Dec 10, 2014)

If you get thick enough strings it will easily go that low as long as your pickups can handle it!


----------



## GRIZ (Dec 10, 2014)

As low as you want.


----------



## House74 (Dec 10, 2014)

Based on the two Schecter 26.5" I own, with a .80 or better on the low string F# will be zero problem. If you decide to go drop E on it, .80 will WORK, .90 recommended. Also.....WTF? No Pics of said new axe?! :-D


----------



## Stachu (Dec 10, 2014)

House74 said:


> Based on the two Schecter 26.5" I own, with a .80 or better on the low string F# will be zero problem. If you decide to go drop E on it, .80 will WORK, .90 recommended. Also.....WTF? No Pics of said new axe?! :-D




as soon i will have some time to make pictures i will post NGD
Fo now i'll say only that we are guitar family now


----------



## DropTheSun (Dec 10, 2014)

To me .80 works great for F#. 

Definitely go .90 if you want to go lower to E. But you are loosing clarity. 

I just changed new strings to my Blackjack ATX C8. It has 9-42 + 60 + 80 strings now and I think it is perfect for standard eightstring tuning for 26,5" scale length. 

BTW. I installed the Sentient and Pegasus set a while ago on this guitar and they are like made for it. Just to let you know, if you think of swapping the blackouts later. I just don't like actives, so might be just me.


----------



## Stachu (Dec 11, 2014)

House74 said:


> Based on the two Schecter 26.5" I own, with a .80 or better on the low string F# will be zero problem.



Ok, it will hold F# with .80, but is the sound still clear and defined?


----------



## DropTheSun (Dec 11, 2014)

You tell me?


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/the-keymaster[/SC]

Standard 8-string tuning F#,B,E,A,D,G,B,E and .80 for F# string. Nice clear and tight.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Dec 11, 2014)

Stachu said:


> Ok, it will hold F# with .80, but is the sound still clear and defined?



It will do just fine! I'm doing ok with .74/72 for F on my 26.5 Blackjack! It's a bit on the loose side, but it's definetly playable!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 11, 2014)

Using an 84 at E and feeling pretty good about it. 

F# is easily doable.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 11, 2014)

DropTheSun said:


> To me .80 works great for F#.
> 
> Definitely go .90 if you want to go lower to E. But you are loosing clarity.
> 
> ...



I got the Nazgul/Sentients in a couple new Schecters, and SD NAILED 8-string passive tone in their newer pickups.


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just a quickie:
It can sound good, but far from awesome


----------



## Erockomania (Dec 11, 2014)

The answer is... as low as you can go before you can't intonate anymore. I'd bet you can intonate until about G depending on the guitar.


----------



## 7stg (Dec 11, 2014)

Stachu said:


> Hi there fellas,
> My new axe is 26.5 inch scale, I just wonder how low i can tune without sacrifice in intonation. I will try it by myself of course, but opinions from more experienced folks are very welcome. I don't want to go lower than F#. cheers mates



Depends how much adjustment is in the saddle. The other question is how much inharmonicity can you stand. Schecter 8's used to be 26.5 prior to 2014 then went to 28. 

You can get F#1 to intonate on a 26.5 inch scale, but you will have higher inharmonicity due to the shorter scale.



facepalm66 said:


> Just a quickie:
> It can sound good, but far from awesome


 
For best results for F#1 a Ibanez m80m or agile 830 are the way to go. 

An Ibanez MiKro can be tuned to F#1 too. On it's 22.5 inch scale the inharmonicity would be really high giving a muddy tone, but maybe that's the goal. The tension would be .090 - 17 Lbs and .100 - 20 Lbs. of tension.


----------

